# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  تجربه ی خاص من از کنکور

## Mobin.

خب خب . با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیزم و بخصوص کنکوری های 1400 که فک کنم الان کم کم دارن واس سال تحصیلی کرونایی آماده میشن . حقیقتش این تاپیک قرار بود بعد نتایج زده بشه که به چند دلیل از جمله بیکاری زیادم تو اینروزا :Yahoo (4):  و عدم قطعیت نسبت نتایج ( سخت بودن کنکور ) الان دارم مینویسمش . خب من نوشتن و خیلی دوس دارم و میخوام چنتا نکته مهم لا به لای درد و دلام بهتون بگم که امیدوارم ازشون استفاده کنید ( برام جواب داد ) . الان ساعت 1.47 شبه فک کنم . 3 روز از کنکور مهیب 99 گذشته . و دارم ترک ویکند 17 از دی جی فره رو گوش میدم . بریم که چنتا نصیحت پند آموز داشته باشیم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (23):  ( نوشته رو طنز مینویسم که خسته هم نشین )

دوستان اشتباه فکر نکنین . این تاپیک مشاوره ای نیس . که بگم فلان کارو بکنین فلان کارو نکنین ( ایشالا اینو بعد نتایج مینویسم :Yahoo (4): ) اینا چنتا حالت خاصه که برا خودم پیش اومدن 
بعضی مورد هارو مخصوص 1400ی ها مینویسم و خیلی از رتبه برترا شنیدم و طبیعتن همه انجامشون میدن . بعضی هاشو اما تجربه خودمن و هیچ جا نگفته بودن بهم و من خودم تجربشون کردم . توصیه آخرم هم اینه که سعی  کنید وقت درس اینو نخونید چون فک کنم قراره طولانی بشه . ترجیحن وقت ناهاری چیزی . بریم :

*توصیه های عمومی که از رتبه برترا هم شنیدین و منم امتحان کردم و خیلی جواب دادن :
*
1_ خیلی مرسومه که رتبه برترا یا کلا جدا از مدرسه برنامه میریختن یا کامل با برنامه مدرسه جلو نرفتن . خودمم امسال کامل این مشکلو حس کردم . حالا اوایل مدرسه زیاد حسش نمیکنین چون معلما جوگیرن و همیشه هم بهتون میگن قراره هم قلمچیو برسونیم هم درسارو خوب جمع کنیم ( چرنده محضه :Yahoo (4): ) قشنگ یه جاهایی خواهید رسید که معلم قراره درس 6 و فردا امتحان بگیره و شما 3 روز دیگه قلمچی دارین و باید 3 و 4 و بخونین . اونجاس که یا باید بیخیال نمره خوب شد یا تراز جمعه ی قلمچی . خب با اون دسته که تراز 7500 8000 دارن کاری ندارم که هم اینو میرسونن هم اونو . اما تجربم میگه برای دانش آموزای رنج 6000 تا 7000 اکثرن نمیتونن برسونن چون دهم یازدهم خوب درس نخوندن و نمیتونن با یه مرور ساده آماده شن واسه قلم . خب راهکاری که خودم رفتم : قشنگ بیخیال نمره میشین . چون اون نمره فوقش یه ماه جلوتونه . اما اون درسی که با قلم نمیرسونین و میمونه واسه آزمونای بعدی قشنگ لطمشو میبینین . شدیدن توصیه دارم برنامه قلمچیو فیکس بخونین و از برنامه معلما فقط زمانی که در مسیر و مجرای قلمچیه استفاده کنین ( به سبک توحید در ولایت . دینی دوازدهم . درس 2 یا 3  :Yahoo (4):  ) البته این سبک من عواقبی هم خواهد داشت واسه بعضیا که خونوادشون گیر میده بهشون . فقط کافیه یبار قشنگ باهاشون حرف بزنین و بگین بهتون اعتماد کنن که شما واسه کنکور میخونین . نکته : اگه ترازتون از 4500 تا 5600 ایناس استفاده از این روش اکیدا پیشنهاد نمیشه چون خودم یازدهم این حرکتو زدم و نه درس معلمو خوندم نه کنکور . هم معدل 16.5 هم تراز 5200 قلمچی . به همین سادگی  :Yahoo (112):  .

2_خیلی از مصاحبه هایی که از این انجمن خوندم و با اون آدمایی که صحبت کرده بودم تاکید روی تک منبعی بودن داشتن . بچه ها الکی دورتونو با 3 4 تا کتاب واسه یه درس شلوغ نکنین . اینکار 2 تا ضرر داره : اولیش اینکه چون نمیتونین همه کتابارو برسونین استرس میگیرین و به فنای شدیدی میرین . دومیش اینکه سعی میکنین همه منابعو برسونین چون استرس گرفتین و درسا رو هول هولکی میخونین و بازم خوب یاد نمیگیرین و به فنای شدید تری میرین  :Yahoo (4):  . قشنگ یه منبع خوب که تو همین انجمن خیلی تاپیک واسش زده شده یا اگه خواستین خودم منابع خوبمو واستون مینویسم اما خب نتیجه نیومده و به حرفام اعتمادی نیس  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  . البته منابع من اکثرن شبیه منابع علی توفیقی ( تاپیکش تو همین انجمن هست . تو بخش جستجو بنویسین مصاحبه با علی توفیقی . میاره . آیدیش WickedSick هست و خیلی مدیونم بهش . حتمن استفاده کنین از مصاحبش ) حالا پیدا کردن منبع خوب سخت نیس . ولی مهم اینه یدونه باشه . شما تا دوران جمع بندی به منبع جدیدی نیاز ندارین و همون یه منبعو خوب بخونین و اعتماد کنین بهش . اما چه زمانی منبع دوم نیاز میشه ؟ ( از سعید غیور یاد گرفتم اینو . هرجا که هستی امیدوارم موفق باشی . نام کاربریش Saeed79 و مصاحبش تو همین انجمن هست ) زمانی که شما تو اون دو هفته که قلمچی وقت میده بهتون مثلا تا یک شنبه یا دوشنبه هفته ی دوم تستای منبع اولتونو تموم میکنید . که مثلا برای بعضی آزمونا نیاز نمیشه چون مثلا میبینی یه آزمون از مشتقه و باید 200 300 تا تست جدید بزنی . که اونارم یبار بیای دوباره نشان دارهاتو بزنی فک نکنم بتونین تموم کنین . اما اگه تموم میکنین میتونین یه منبع دوم بزنین که من نزدم و تخصصی ندارم . از دیگر بچه ها راهنمایی بگیرین . 

3_ نکته ی بسیار مهم که فکر نکنم کسی ندیده باشه تو کل دوران کنکورش نا امیدیه . چیزیه که حتی من با وجود اینکه میدونستم تو چه بازه های زمانی و تو چه حالت هایی قراره نا امید بشم و باید کم نیارم . اما بازم نا امید میشدم :Yahoo (4):  . خصلت یه کنکوریه اصن . امکان نداره کسیو بیارین که نا امید و خسته نشده باشه . حتمن تجربش خواهید کرد . حالا دلایل مختلفی داره که از این تاپیک خارجه و ایشالا مفصل تر اگه بتونم توضیح میدم . اما اینو یادتون باشه . الان که 3 روزه از کنکورم گذشته قشنگ یاد اون لحظه ها خواهید افتاد و میبینید که کاش یکم بیشتر میخوندم اون لحظه هارو . منظور این بعده کنکوره یادتون باشه که قراره واسه تک تک لحظاتشون حسرت بخورین . اما بازم میگم امکان نداره نا امید نشین . حتمن میشین . ولی راه چاره چیه ؟ اینه که با وجود نا امیدیت بازم بتونی درس بخونی . درسته در همون حد قبلی نمیخونی . اما ول نکنی . این خییییلی مهمه . حتی اگه شده 2 3 ساعت در روز . ولی بازم پیوسته باشین . راجب پیوستگی هم که همه جا میبینید و خودتون میدونین که روزی 8 ساعت مفید و با تمرکز خوندن بهتر از 3 روز 13 ساعت خوندن و 4 روز بعدیش 1 2 ساعت خوندنه . پیوستگی معجزس

4_ خب تقریبن اون نکات مهم اصلی که واسم اتفاق افتاده بود و گفتم . اینم یه مورد فرعی هستش که واس خودم پیش نیومده ولی بزارین بگم چون خیلی جاها دیدم . اگه بخواین خودتونو با دوستاتون مقایسه کنین شک نکنین که باختین . امکان نداره 2 نفر پیدا کنین که شرایط یکسانی داشته باشن . یعنی شمایی که مثلن ترازت 6200 هستش و با دوستت که این آزمون 6300 شده داری خودتو مقایسه میکنی باید بدونی کامل در اشتباهی . اصلا فکر کردن به بالا پایین اشتباهه . راه خودتونو برین و بدونین شرایط هرکس خاصه . اینو کسی بهتون میگه که تو این یه سال فقط 1 ماه خودشو با بقیه مقایسه کرد و ضربشو قشنگ دید ( بعدا تو درصدام میگم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (99): )


*توصیه های خاص که واسه هرکسی اتفاق نمیفته و تجربه خودمه و اگه این مورد ها براتون اتفاق نیفتاده زیاد جدی نگیرینش ( معروف به توصیه های مبینی*  :Yahoo (59): * ) :

*1_دوستان من سر یه قضیه خیییییییلی اذیت شدم . و اگه این نبود شاید میتونم بگم اون اواخر و شل نمیکردم و اگه اون اواخرو شل نمیکردم شاید الان با قطعیت بهتون میگفتم زیر هزارم . اما خب . هرکسی اشتباهاتی داره و مال من مهمترینش این بود . بچه ها هدفتونو از کنکور مشخص کنین . و واسش خوب تلاش کنین . بزارین مفصل بگم . من اول سال 98 که تازه داشتم به فکر کنکور میفتادم تقریبن بین کنکور و رفتن به کار آزاد مونده بودم . اما خب به توصیه بعضی از عزیزانم و بزرگترام و دوستام تصمیم گرفتم کنکور بدم تا یه درامد ثابتی داشته باشم و در کنارش اهدافمو دنبال کنم . پس گشتی زدم و رشته فیزیوتراپی که رشته میان رده و زودبازده و کم ظرفیتی هست و رتبه چندان خوبی نمیخواد و انتخاب کردم . اما 5 6 ماه بعد وقتی دیدم پتانسیل اوردن رشته تاپو دارم دوگانگی در من به وجود اومد . یا باید خوب تلاش میکردم واسه رشته تاپ . یا شل میگرفتم واسه اینکه تقریبن با توجه به نتیجه آزمونا فیزیو اوردنم حتمی بود . از اینجا به بعد یه دغدغه شده بود برام . جاهایی خوب تلاش نمیکردم چون میگفتم من هدفم رشته تاپ نیس . جاهایی افسرده میشدم چون با اینکه رسیدن به رشته تاپ محتمل بود ولی داشتم از دستش میدادم . خیلی اذیت شدم . یبار یا بگین من رشته تاپ میخوام . بشینین خوب بخونین و به کم قانع نشین . یا اگه به کنکور به چشم هدف اصلی نگاه نمیکنین خب در حد تراز 6400 6500 قلمچی بخونین و با یه مطالعه سبک یه رشته متوسط انتخاب کنین . وسط این ماجرا بمونین ذهنتون مشغول میشه . و به فنای شدیدتر از اون فنای شدید تری که گفته بودم میرین :Yahoo (4): 

2_ دومین مورد اختصاصی من که شاید واسه اکثریت پیش نیاد نوروز بود . حالا الان زوده ولی یادتون باشه دوران طلایی و بولدش کردن . اون استرسی که واسه از دست دادن نوروز میگیرین از از دست دادن دوران نوروز بدتره . ما مهمون داشتیم و من اصلا وقت نشد تو اون 10 12 روز نوروز درس بخونم . ولی خودتونو نبازین . اشتباه نکنینا . نمیگم دوران نوروزو بیخیال شین . گفتم اگه مثل من مهمون اومد یا خونواده به زور مسافرت بردتون الکی نگین ****** رفتمو کنکورم ****** رفتو فلان . ریلکس باشین . جبران میشه . سعی کنین اون لحظرو کامل استراحت کنین که بعدا بترکونین 

3- سومین مورد اختصاصی بنده  ساعت مطالعه بود . آخ آخ آخ . عجب چیزیه این ساعت مطالعه . یعنی دیوونه میکنه آدمو . دوستان عزیزم . با تموم وجود میگم اصلا ساعت مطالعه حساب نکنین . یا اگه میخاین بگیرین اصلا اصلا اصلا اصلا با بقیه نه مقایسه کنین نه به کسی بگین اصلا . چرا؟ خب میرسیم به قسمت جذاب موضوع . چون ساعت گرفتن هیچکس با اونیکی یکی نیس . یعنی چی؟ یعنی مثلا شما میگی من  8 ساعت خوندم امروز . دوستتم میگه 8 ساعت خوندم . اما شما نشستی 8 تا تایم یکساعته با تمرکز بالا خوندی و نکته برداشتی و فیکس حواست سر درس بود . دوستت 10 دقیقه کتاب و خونده . یه 5 دقیقه به دیوار خیره شده . یه 10 دقیقه با گوشی چت کرده . اینم 8 ساعت خونده . اما این کجا و اون کجا . من خودم بر اساس خستگیم ارزیابی میکردم . یعنی وقتی از درس خسته میشدم و میدیدم ذهنم بازده نداره ادامه ندادم . شاید یه روز تو 5 ساعت این اتفاق میفتاد . شاید یه روز تو 10 ساعت . مهم نیس . مهم اینه شما انرژی اون روزتونو گذاشتین روی درس . پس به فکر این نباشین دوستاتون روزی 16 ساعت میخونن . من تابستون با یه اکیپی میرفتیم کتابخونه . یادمه من پایه رو نتونستم کامل جمع کنم و 80 درصد جمع کردم . یه دوستم 2 دور پایه رو جمع کرد . الانم فکر کنم شروع کرده واسه سال بعد . امیدوارم موفق باشه . یادتون باشه کیفیت کار مهمتر از همه چیه . بعدش کمیت اولویته که این اولا براتون مهم نباشه . بعد یه مدتی که دیدین عادت کردین با کیفیت بالا درس بخونین کم کم ساعت بگیرین و ببرینش بالا . بچه ها با تست هم نمیشه ارزیابی کرد . چون شاید یه روز شما تست عمومیتون زیاده و 200 تا عمومی بزنین اما یه روز اختصاصی بزنین و فوقش بشه 100 تا . نمیشه . سعی کنین یا ساعت نگیرین یا اگه میگیرین با کسی مقایسه نکنین

4_ آخ آخ . این مورد که دیگه خیلی عجیب بود . و فکر نکنم واسه بیشتر از 10 درصد شما پیش بیاد . تا حالا شده از حد و مرزتون خارج شین ؟ تعریفش کنم . ببینین همه  ی ما آدما یه حدودایی داریم . که اون چارچوب و هیچوقت خارج نمیشیم . ولی اگه امسال خارج شدین و اولین بارتونه این تجربه ها اشکالی نداره . نشانه ی بلوغتونه . برای بعضیا دعوا با خونوادس . برای بعضیا یه چیزیه که نمیگمش اما خودتون میدونید :Yahoo (4):  . برای بعضیا شب بیدار موندنه . کلا اگه اینکارارو نکنین بنظرم زندگیتون روتینه . مثلا من خودم امسال : اولین سالی بود که سرویس نگرفتن واسم و با اتوبوس شهری میرفتم و میومدم . ( شهر ما از شهرای سرده و خیلی بده صبحا با اتوبوس رفتن ) یا اولین سالی بود که شبا بیدار میموندم تا 3 و 4 و یا اولین سالی بود که آهنگ با هندزفری گوش میدادم اونم خییییلی زیاد . سعی کنین به اینا به چشم یه نشانه واسه پیشرفت نگاه کنین . ولی خب اینم به یاد داشته باشین این چیزا باید واسه موفقیتتون لازم باشن . نه اینکه به فناتون بدن . مثلا اگه با خودت داری میگی که من تا 3 و 4 بیدار میمونم و با دوست دخترم حرف میزنم . مبین گفته این خارج از چهارچوبمه و خوبه . باید بگم اشتباهه . زمانی مفیده که درس بخونی اون تایمو . کلا امسال از هرچیزی که باعث بشه درس بخونین و به سلامتیتون زیاد ضربه نزنه غافل نشین . بیش از حدش خوب نیس . 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

تقریبن مواردی که به ذهنم رسید و گفتم . این تاپیک به هیچ وجه مشاوره ای نیس و فکر نکنین تمام این موارد مفیدن . تجربه های شخصی بود و ممکنه واستون پیش بیاد مثل من . شاید یه چیزایی بعدن به ذهنم رسید و گفتم . سعی کنین خوب از این تابستون استفاده کنین و امیدوارم که همتون چه توی کنکور که بخش کوچکی از زندگیه و چه تو کل زندگی موفق باشین . اگه سوالی داشتین خوشحال میشم جواب بدم . و در حد توانم از کمک کردن به کسی خوشحال میشم . شبتون خوش

----------


## Maneli

زیاد بود حس خوندن نداشتم :Yahoo (76): 
تجربه خاص خودم دوست عزیز یا کلا تلاش نکن و بی خیال اش شو یا مردونه واسش بجنگ از اول تا آخر بدون وقفه
و تجربه خاص تر کنکور با تلاش کم و انتظار پزشکی تهران یعنی ری... به کل زندگی  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## B3hism

> خب خب . با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیزم و بخصوص کنکوری های 1400 که فک کنم الان کم کم دارن واس سال تحصیلی کرونایی آماده میشن . حقیقتش این تاپیک قرار بود بعد نتایج زده بشه که به چند دلیل از جمله بیکاری زیادم تو اینروزا و عدم قطعیت نسبت نتایج ( سخت بودن کنکور ) الان دارم مینویسمش . خب من نوشتن و خیلی دوس دارم و میخوام چنتا نکته مهم لا به لای درد و دلام بهتون بگم که امیدوارم ازشون استفاده کنید ( برام جواب داد ) . الان ساعت 1.47 شبه فک کنم . 3 روز از کنکور مهیب 99 گذشته . و دارم ترک ویکند 17 از دی جی فره رو گوش میدم . بریم که چنتا نصیحت پند آموز داشته باشیم ( نوشته رو طنز مینویسم که خسته هم نشین )
> 
> دوستان اشتباه فکر نکنین . این تاپیک مشاوره ای نیس . که بگم فلان کارو بکنین فلان کارو نکنین ( ایشالا اینو بعد نتایج مینویسم) اینا چنتا حالت خاصه که برا خودم پیش اومدن 
> بعضی مورد هارو مخصوص 1400ی ها مینویسم و خیلی از رتبه برترا شنیدم و طبیعتن همه انجامشون میدن . بعضی هاشو اما تجربه خودمن و هیچ جا نگفته بودن بهم و من خودم تجربشون کردم . توصیه آخرم هم اینه که سعی  کنید وقت درس اینو نخونید چون فک کنم قراره طولانی بشه . ترجیحن وقت ناهاری چیزی . بریم :
> 
> *توصیه های عمومی که از رتبه برترا هم شنیدین و منم امتحان کردم و خیلی جواب دادن :
> *
> 1_ خیلی مرسومه که رتبه برترا یا کلا جدا از مدرسه برنامه میریختن یا کامل با برنامه مدرسه جلو نرفتن . خودمم امسال کامل این مشکلو حس کردم . حالا اوایل مدرسه زیاد حسش نمیکنین چون معلما جوگیرن و همیشه هم بهتون میگن قراره هم قلمچیو برسونیم هم درسارو خوب جمع کنیم ( چرنده محضه) قشنگ یه جاهایی خواهید رسید که معلم قراره درس 6 و فردا امتحان بگیره و شما 3 روز دیگه قلمچی دارین و باید 3 و 4 و بخونین . اونجاس که یا باید بیخیال نمره خوب شد یا تراز جمعه ی قلمچی . خب با اون دسته که تراز 7500 8000 دارن کاری ندارم که هم اینو میرسونن هم اونو . اما تجربم میگه برای دانش آموزای رنج 6000 تا 7000 اکثرن نمیتونن برسونن چون دهم یازدهم خوب درس نخوندن و نمیتونن با یه مرور ساده آماده شن واسه قلم . خب راهکاری که خودم رفتم : قشنگ بیخیال نمره میشین . چون اون نمره فوقش یه ماه جلوتونه . اما اون درسی که با قلم نمیرسونین و میمونه واسه آزمونای بعدی قشنگ لطمشو میبینین . شدیدن توصیه دارم برنامه قلمچیو فیکس بخونین و از برنامه معلما فقط زمانی که در مسیر و مجرای قلمچیه استفاده کنین ( به سبک توحید در ولایت . دینی دوازدهم . درس 2 یا 3  ) البته این سبک من عواقبی هم خواهد داشت واسه بعضیا که خونوادشون گیر میده بهشون . فقط کافیه یبار قشنگ باهاشون حرف بزنین و بگین بهتون اعتماد کنن که شما واسه کنکور میخونین . نکته : اگه ترازتون از 4500 تا 5600 ایناس استفاده از این روش اکیدا پیشنهاد نمیشه چون خودم یازدهم این حرکتو زدم و نه درس معلمو خوندم نه کنکور . هم معدل 16.5 هم تراز 5200 قلمچی . به همین سادگی  .
> 
> ...


.
مبین جان تاثیر سریال دیدن رو توی روزهای نزدیک به کنکور جا انداختی داداش . خخ 
.
خیلی خوب بود . مرسی

شب خوبه برای ما اما ؛
منم و یه معما ...
که الان کجایی ..؟
چطور ... دل کندی تو از ما ...

----------


## Mobin.

> .
> مبین جان تاثیر سریال دیدن رو توی روزهای نزدیک به کنکور جا انداختی داداش . خخ 
> .
> خیلی خوب بود . مرسی
> 
> شب خوبه برای ما اما ؛
> منم و یه معما ...
> که الان کجایی ..؟
> چطور ... دل کندی تو از ما ...


آخ آره . 3 فاصل مانی هیست و تو یه هفته آخر دیدم . اون 1 فصل آخر و الان نمیتونم ببینم . قبل کنکور خیلی میچسبه اصن :Yahoo (20): 

اما خب گفتم که . تاپیک مشاوره ای نیس . چنتا تجربه خاص خودمه . ایشالا تو مصاحبت بنویس . خودم نفر اول تبریک میگم بهت :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mahdimahmoudi

> زیاد بود حس خوندن نداشتم
> تجربه خاص خودم دوست عزیز یا کلا تلاش نکن و بی خیال اش شو یا مردونه واسش بجنگ از اول تا آخر بدون وقفه
> و تجربه خاص تر کنکور با تلاش کم و انتظار پزشکی تهران یعنی ری... به کل زندگی


تکبیرررررررررررر .واقعا هم همینه

----------


## AmirXD

خیلی خوب بود دمت گرم که این همه نوشتی
فکر کنم اکثر این تجربیات و اتفاقا کم کم پیش بیاد برامون
مورد ۴ که داره برای من یجورایی رقم می‌خوره و موافقم که باید در جهت همین کنکور هم باشه تا اوضاع قمر در عقرب نشه ((:
ایشالا که بعد اعلام نتایج خواهان تجربیات بیشترت هستیم :Yahoo (105):

----------


## mahdimahmoudi

مبین پسر کوجا بودی تو ای کاش پارسال میگفتی اینا​ رو ما ک گند زدیم ایشالله بچه ها موفق بشن.راستی ترک ویکند هم خیلی خوب بود ممنون :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## aysan 18

*خوب بود دستت درد نکنع
می خام چیزهایی که منو ****** داد هم بگم
1.برنامه ی آرمانی داشتن  2.ناامید شدن  3.استرس زیاد و زیاد فکر کردن به نتیجه که باعث میشه ول کنی درسو و مختل بشی 4.زهرمار کردن مسافرت و مهمانی و خواب به خود(کم باشه ولی حداقل لذت ببر)  5.اینستا و یوتیوب (مجازی رو بپاکید تموم شه)  6.مقایسه کردن خودتون (تراز و نمره و ساعت مطالعه )با دیگران
7.به قول مبین معلما رو ول کنید که من ول نکردم و گاج رو ول کردم چون خانوادم حساسن نسبت به نمره(معدل ترم اولم 19.89و دیپلمم19.85)اگرم خانوادتون حساسن بشینین مثل آدمای متمدن بحرفید  8.دوستای ناامیدتر ومنفی باف تر و ضعیف تر از خودتون از نظر پایه ی درسی پیدا نکنین یا دوستتون هم سطح خودتون باشه یا کلا تنها باشین همین  9.وقتی دیدین ترازتون از مرز 7500 گذشت مغرور نشید و ول نکنید 10.و مهم ترین عامل ****** رفتن من پیوسته درس نخوندن هست منظم باشن و منظم درس بخونین*

----------


## Colonius

یه چیز باید اضافه کنیم ایندرال یادتون نره اگر نبود من سه چهار بار سکته رو زده بودم

----------


## Colonius

راستی اگر خوداموزی رو از سال دهم و یازدهم انجام میدادین و معلماتون داخل معلم نبودن و جو مدرسه هم همش فانه و رو شما هم تاثیر میذاره  وقتتون رو سرش حروم نکنین و مدرسه نرید البته اینو  افراد با انگیزه بالا و خوداموز و همچنین کسی همه اختصاصی هارو پیش خونی کرده باید انجام بده.

----------


## Dean

تجربه ی خاص خودمو بخوام بگم: مشروب و سیگار و زید بازی نکنید!:/ مخصوصا زید بازی که وقت ادمو به گاج میده! :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mobin.

> خیلی خوب بود دمت گرم که این همه نوشتی
> فکر کنم اکثر این تجربیات و اتفاقا کم کم پیش بیاد برامون
> مورد ۴ که داره برای من یجورایی رقم می‌خوره و موافقم که باید در جهت همین کنکور هم باشه تا اوضاع قمر در عقرب نشه ((:
> ایشالا که بعد اعلام نتایج خواهان تجربیات بیشترت هستیم


ایشالا اگه خوب باشه که یه تاپیک ویژه دارم . امیدوارم همتون موفق باشین و به این چیزایی که ما دچار شدیم دچار نشین :Yahoo (11):

----------


## Mobin.

> مبین پسر کوجا بودی تو ای کاش پارسال میگفتی اینا​ رو ما ک گند زدیم ایشالله بچه ها موفق بشن.راستی ترک ویکند هم خیلی خوب بود ممنون


داداش هرکسی یه اشتباهاتی داره . و امکان نداره بدون اشتباه بری جلو . حالا تلاشم اینه 1400 ی ها اشتباهای مارو نکنن . ایشالا موفق باشی شما هم . آره لامصب ویکند 17 و 16 عالیه :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Mobin.

> *خوب بود دستت درد نکنع
> می خام چیزهایی که منو ****** داد هم بگم
> 1.برنامه ی آرمانی داشتن  2.ناامید شدن  3.استرس زیاد و زیاد فکر کردن به نتیجه که باعث میشه ول کنی درسو و مختل بشی 4.زهرمار کردن مسافرت و مهمانی و خواب به خود(کم باشه ولی حداقل لذت ببر)  5.اینستا و یوتیوب (مجازی رو بپاکید تموم شه)  6.مقایسه کردن خودتون (تراز و نمره و ساعت مطالعه )با دیگران
> 7.به قول مبین معلما رو ول کنید که من ول نکردم و گاج رو ول کردم چون خانوادم حساسن نسبت به نمره(معدل ترم اولم 19.89و دیپلمم19.85)اگرم خانوادتون حساسن بشینین مثل آدمای متمدن بحرفید  8.دوستای ناامیدتر ومنفی باف تر و ضعیف تر از خودتون از نظر پایه ی درسی پیدا نکنین یا دوستتون هم سطح خودتون باشه یا کلا تنها باشین همین  9.وقتی دیدین ترازتون از مرز 7500 گذشت مغرور نشید و ول نکنید 10.و مهم ترین عامل ****** رفتن من پیوسته درس نخوندن هست منظم باشن و منظم درس بخونین*


مورد 4 که اصن هیچیییییی . یعنی آدم نه میتونه اون لذت و ببره . نه میتونه درس بخونه . از اینجا رونده از اونجا مونده میشه . خیلی حس بدی داره . متشکرم که تجربیاتتو در اختیارمون گذاشتی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mobin.

> تجربه ی خاص خودمو بخوام بگم: مشروب و سیگار و زید بازی نکنید!:/ مخصوصا زید بازی که وقت ادمو به گاج میده!


حالا سومی شاید . مشروب و سیگار؟ مگه جی تی آس ؟ :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Dean

> حالا سومی شاید . مشروب و سیگار؟ مگه جی تی آس ؟


 علفو فاکتور گرفتم تازه  :Yahoo (20): 

اغا نکنید کارایی که ما کردیم. وقتتون مهمترین داراییتونه

----------


## mahdi_artur

تشکر از مبین جون 
این 99 اسمش کنکور بود ولی در واقع همه رو درگیر کرد ، از مورچه ای که زیر پای یه کنکوری ک با عجله داشت به سمت حوزه میرفت له شد گرفته تا اون مسئول بی لیاقت که الان با پولای کاظم با بچه هاش اروپاگردی راه انداخته (حالا شاید بپرسید ربط اون مورچه به قضیه چیه؟ خب ببینید اگر کنکور باز هم تعویق میخورد  و در آبان یا حتی اواخر مهر برگزار میشد احتمال این که مورچه ها کمتر له بشن و از بین برن بیشتر بود با این عدم تعویق جان میلیون ها مورچه فدای خودخواهی مسولین شد و صد ها میلیون خانواده مورچه ای الان عزا دار شدن ، دیگه وای بر اون 10 روز دیگه ک چ بلایی سر انسان ها میاد)
خلاصه هر کی که کنکوری هم نبود تجربه خاصی کسب کرد از این کنکور
بزرگترین تجربه ای ک اعضای این جا باید کسب کنن اینه که دیگه 1 دقیقه شونم اینجا تلف نکنن، واسه تفریح برید بیرون کرونا بگیرید بهتره این سایت و فرومه (البته اگه دیگه درگیرش شدین نمیشه کاری کرد :Yahoo (35): )

----------


## B3hism

> تشکر از مبین جون 
> این 99 اسمش کنکور بود ولی در واقع همه رو درگیر کرد ، از مورچه ای که زیر پای یه کنکوری ک با عجله داشت به سمت حوزه میرفت له شد گرفته تا اون مسئول بی لیاقت که الان با پولای کاظم با بچه هاش اروپاگردی راه انداخته (حالا شاید بپرسید ربط اون مورچه به قضیه چیه؟ خب ببینید اگر کنکور باز هم تعویق میخورد  و در آبان یا حتی اواخر مهر برگزار میشد احتمال این که مورچه ها کمتر له بشن و از بین برن بیشتر بود با این عدم تعویق جان میلیون ها مورچه فدای خودخواهی مسولین شد و صد ها میلیون خانواده مورچه ای الان عزا دار شدن ، دیگه وای بر اون 10 روز دیگه ک چ بلایی سر انسان ها میاد)
> خلاصه هر کی که کنکوری هم نبود تجربه خاصی کسب کرد از این کنکور
> بزرگترین تجربه ای ک اعضای این جا باید کسب کنن اینه که دیگه 1 دقیقه شونم اینجا تلف نکنن، واسه تفریح برید بیرون کرونا بگیرید بهتره این سایت و فرومه (البته اگه دیگه درگیرش شدین نمیشه کاری کرد)


مهدی جان به نظرت آمار قبولی های امسال شبیه کدوم یکی از کنکورهاست از نظر درصد و رتبه ؟
توی فرم خود اظهاری بچه های قلم چی ، تراز های بالای هفت هزار ، درصد های خیلی خیلی کمی برای خودشون پیش بینی کردند . می‌شه بهشون اعتماد کرد؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

> آخ آره . 3 فاصل مانی هیست و تو یه هفته آخر دیدم . اون 1 فصل آخر و الان نمیتونم ببینم . قبل کنکور خیلی میچسبه اصن
> 
> اما خب گفتم که . تاپیک مشاوره ای نیس . چنتا تجربه خاص خودمه . ایشالا تو مصاحبت بنویس . خودم نفر اول تبریک میگم بهت



سریال فقط ریوردل

----------


## adaf$

*(((* _ دومین مورد اختصاصی من که شاید واسه اکثریت پیش نیاد نوروز بود . حالا الان زوده ولی یادتون باشه دوران طلایی و بولدش کردن . اون استرسی که واسه از دست دادن نوروز میگیرین از از دست دادن دوران نوروز بدتره . ما مهمون داشتیم و من اصلا وقت نشد تو اون 10 12 روز نوروز درس بخونم . ولی خودتونو نبازین . اشتباه نکنینا . نمیگم دوران نوروزو بیخیال شین . گفتم اگه مثل من مهمون اومد یا خونواده به زور مسافرت بردتون الکی نگین ****** رفتمو کنکورم ****** رفتو فلان . ریلکس باشین . جبران میشه . سعی کنین اون لحظرو کامل استراحت کنین که بعدا بترکونین 

* خیلی موافقم با این حرفتون چون خودم هم تجربه داشتم 
*
3- سومین مورد اختصاصی بنده ساعت مطالعه بود . آخ آخ آخ . عجب چیزیه این ساعت مطالعه . یعنی دیوونه میکنه آدمو . دوستان عزیزم . با تموم وجود میگم اصلا ساعت مطالعه حساب نکنین . یا اگه میخاین بگیرین اصلا اصلا اصلا اصلا با بقیه نه مقایسه کنین نه به کسی بگین اصلا . چرا؟ خب میرسیم به قسمت جذاب موضوع . چون ساعت گرفتن هیچکس با اونیکی یکی نیس . یعنی چی؟ یعنی مثلا شما میگی من 8 ساعت خوندم امروز . دوستتم میگه 8 ساعت خوندم . اما شما نشستی 8 تا تایم یکساعته با تمرکز بالا خوندی و نکته برداشتی و فیکس حواست سر درس بود . دوستت 10 دقیقه کتاب و خونده . یه 5 دقیقه به دیوار خیره شده . یه 10 دقیقه با گوشی چت کرده . اینم 8 ساعت خونده . اما این کجا و اون کجا . من خودم بر اساس خستگیم ارزیابی میکردم . یعنی وقتی از درس خسته میشدم و میدیدم ذهنم بازده نداره ادامه ندادم . شاید یه روز تو 5 ساعت این اتفاق میفتاد . شاید یه روز تو 10 ساعت . مهم نیس . مهم اینه شما انرژی اون روزتونو گذاشتین روی درس . پس به فکر این نباشین دوستاتون روزی 16 ساعت میخونن . من تابستون با یه اکیپی میرفتیم کتابخونه . یادمه من پایه رو نتونستم کامل جمع کنم و 80 درصد جمع کردم . یه دوستم 2 دور پایه رو جمع کرد . الانم فکر کنم شروع کرده واسه سال بعد . امیدوارم موفق باشه . یادتون باشه کیفیت کار مهمتر از همه چیه . بعدش کمیت اولویته که این اولا براتون مهم نباشه . بعد یه مدتی که دیدین عادت کردین با کیفیت بالا درس بخونین کم کم ساعت بگیرین و ببرینش بالا . بچه ها با تست هم نمیشه ارزیابی کرد . چون شاید یه روز شما تست عمومیتون زیاده و 200 تا عمومی بزنین اما یه روز اختصاصی بزنین و فوقش بشه 100 تا . نمیشه . سعی کنین یا ساعت نگیرین یا اگه میگیرین با کسی مقایسه نکنین)))*

کاری که به شدت باهاش موافقم. خودم همیشه نگاه میکردم بقیه چقدر خوندن ولی هیچ وقت در اون حد نخوندم چون میدونستم کسی نیستم که انقدر بخونه . واقعا کسی رو میشناسم که شب ها هم بیدار می مونده بخونه ولی مونده سال بعد و حتی یه کلمه از درسا رو بلد نیست الان(کاری که هربار خودم بهش فکر کردم ولی انجام ندادم و کاملا اشتباه میدونم اینو، باور کنین میتونین طول روز برسین به عقب افتاده نیازی نیست رفتار بی فکرانه شب بیداری رو انجام بدین!!)


*((( 4_ آخ آخ . این مورد که دیگه خیلی عجیب بود . و فکر نکنم واسه بیشتر از 10 درصد شما پیش بیاد . تا حالا شده از حد و مرزتون خارج شین ؟ تعریفش کنم . ببینین همه ی ما آدما یه حدودایی داریم . که اون چارچوب و هیچوقت خارج نمیشیم . ولی اگه امسال خارج شدین و اولین بارتونه این تجربه ها اشکالی نداره . نشانه ی بلوغتونه . برای بعضیا دعوا با خونوادس . برای بعضیا یه چیزیه که نمیگمش اما خودتون میدونید :Yahoo (4):  . برای بعضیا شب بیدار موندنه . کلا اگه اینکارارو نکنین بنظرم زندگیتون روتینه .  )))*

خب اینجا رو کمی موافقم که به خاطر بلوغ فکری وارد یه مرحله جدیدتر میشیم. من که به شدت از شونزده سالگی به بعدم احساس متفاوتی نسبت به دنیای اطرافم پیدا کردم. نسبت به انسان ها و زندگیای متفاوت
البته همیشه اعتقاد دارم زندگی یه کنکوری نباید به زندگی عادیش فرقی داشته باشه! منظورم از عادی درس خوندن در تمام طول عمر نیست. منظورم معنای تلاش کردنه. همه آدما سعی می کنن برای چیزی تلاش کنن حالا کنکور باشه شغل باشه مهاجرت باشه!تلاش آدم نباید جوری باشه که بعدا بگی کی از این زندگی راحت شم*

----------


## Mobin.

> سریال فقط ریوردل


بعد دارک میخوام ببینمش . ایشالا که تا نتایج بتونم تموم کنم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mobin.

> *(((* _ دومین مورد اختصاصی من که شاید واسه اکثریت پیش نیاد نوروز بود . حالا الان زوده ولی یادتون باشه دوران طلایی و بولدش کردن . اون استرسی که واسه از دست دادن نوروز میگیرین از از دست دادن دوران نوروز بدتره . ما مهمون داشتیم و من اصلا وقت نشد تو اون 10 12 روز نوروز درس بخونم . ولی خودتونو نبازین . اشتباه نکنینا . نمیگم دوران نوروزو بیخیال شین . گفتم اگه مثل من مهمون اومد یا خونواده به زور مسافرت بردتون الکی نگین ****** رفتمو کنکورم ****** رفتو فلان . ریلکس باشین . جبران میشه . سعی کنین اون لحظرو کامل استراحت کنین که بعدا بترکونین 
> 
> * خیلی موافقم با این حرفتون چون خودم هم تجربه داشتم 
> *
> 3- سومین مورد اختصاصی بنده ساعت مطالعه بود . آخ آخ آخ . عجب چیزیه این ساعت مطالعه . یعنی دیوونه میکنه آدمو . دوستان عزیزم . با تموم وجود میگم اصلا ساعت مطالعه حساب نکنین . یا اگه میخاین بگیرین اصلا اصلا اصلا اصلا با بقیه نه مقایسه کنین نه به کسی بگین اصلا . چرا؟ خب میرسیم به قسمت جذاب موضوع . چون ساعت گرفتن هیچکس با اونیکی یکی نیس . یعنی چی؟ یعنی مثلا شما میگی من 8 ساعت خوندم امروز . دوستتم میگه 8 ساعت خوندم . اما شما نشستی 8 تا تایم یکساعته با تمرکز بالا خوندی و نکته برداشتی و فیکس حواست سر درس بود . دوستت 10 دقیقه کتاب و خونده . یه 5 دقیقه به دیوار خیره شده . یه 10 دقیقه با گوشی چت کرده . اینم 8 ساعت خونده . اما این کجا و اون کجا . من خودم بر اساس خستگیم ارزیابی میکردم . یعنی وقتی از درس خسته میشدم و میدیدم ذهنم بازده نداره ادامه ندادم . شاید یه روز تو 5 ساعت این اتفاق میفتاد . شاید یه روز تو 10 ساعت . مهم نیس . مهم اینه شما انرژی اون روزتونو گذاشتین روی درس . پس به فکر این نباشین دوستاتون روزی 16 ساعت میخونن . من تابستون با یه اکیپی میرفتیم کتابخونه . یادمه من پایه رو نتونستم کامل جمع کنم و 80 درصد جمع کردم . یه دوستم 2 دور پایه رو جمع کرد . الانم فکر کنم شروع کرده واسه سال بعد . امیدوارم موفق باشه . یادتون باشه کیفیت کار مهمتر از همه چیه . بعدش کمیت اولویته که این اولا براتون مهم نباشه . بعد یه مدتی که دیدین عادت کردین با کیفیت بالا درس بخونین کم کم ساعت بگیرین و ببرینش بالا . بچه ها با تست هم نمیشه ارزیابی کرد . چون شاید یه روز شما تست عمومیتون زیاده و 200 تا عمومی بزنین اما یه روز اختصاصی بزنین و فوقش بشه 100 تا . نمیشه . سعی کنین یا ساعت نگیرین یا اگه میگیرین با کسی مقایسه نکنین)))*
> 
> کاری که به شدت باهاش موافقم. خودم همیشه نگاه میکردم بقیه چقدر خوندن ولی هیچ وقت در اون حد نخوندم چون میدونستم کسی نیستم که انقدر بخونه . واقعا کسی رو میشناسم که شب ها هم بیدار می مونده بخونه ولی مونده سال بعد و حتی یه کلمه از درسا رو بلد نیست الان(کاری که هربار خودم بهش فکر کردم ولی انجام ندادم و کاملا اشتباه میدونم اینو، باور کنین میتونین طول روز برسین به عقب افتاده نیازی نیست رفتار بی فکرانه شب بیداری رو انجام بدین!!)
> 
> 
> ...


متشکرم که نظرتو برامون نوشتی . آرزوی موفقیت دارم واست :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mobin.

> تشکر از مبین جون 
> این 99 اسمش کنکور بود ولی در واقع همه رو درگیر کرد ، از مورچه ای که زیر پای یه کنکوری ک با عجله داشت به سمت حوزه میرفت له شد گرفته تا اون مسئول بی لیاقت که الان با پولای کاظم با بچه هاش اروپاگردی راه انداخته (حالا شاید بپرسید ربط اون مورچه به قضیه چیه؟ خب ببینید اگر کنکور باز هم تعویق میخورد  و در آبان یا حتی اواخر مهر برگزار میشد احتمال این که مورچه ها کمتر له بشن و از بین برن بیشتر بود با این عدم تعویق جان میلیون ها مورچه فدای خودخواهی مسولین شد و صد ها میلیون خانواده مورچه ای الان عزا دار شدن ، دیگه وای بر اون 10 روز دیگه ک چ بلایی سر انسان ها میاد)
> خلاصه هر کی که کنکوری هم نبود تجربه خاصی کسب کرد از این کنکور
> بزرگترین تجربه ای ک اعضای این جا باید کسب کنن اینه که دیگه 1 دقیقه شونم اینجا تلف نکنن، واسه تفریح برید بیرون کرونا بگیرید بهتره این سایت و فرومه (البته اگه دیگه درگیرش شدین نمیشه کاری کرد)


آره واقعن . بنظرم درگیر انجمن شدن اشتباهه . دمت گرم آقا مهدی :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Paradox2020

:Yahoo (110):  _متشکرم بابت تاپیک آقای mobin_ 
*حالا درمورد تجربه های خاص!  البته اصلیاش توی همون کامنت اول گفته شده... 
ولی چندتا مورد ریز هممیگم  (بعضیاشون تجربه ان بعضیاشون تجربه ی دیگران  )*
*1_ درگیر عشق و عاشقی تو این دوران نشین. یا اگر هستین هم مواظب درس خوندنتون باشین دیگه   تجربه داشتیم که دختره بخاطر عشق و عاشقی 4 بار کنکور داد (با اینکه درسش به شدت خوب بود. ولی خب درگیرش شده بود و نمیخوند  )
2_ اگر به حرف دیگران اهمیت میدین و به قولی با " بالای چشمت ابروعه" ناراحت میشین، ارتباطتونو با دیگران کم کنین 
3_درگیر تقلب نشین  تو آزمونا! حتی شما 5 دقیقه بیشتر به خودتون وقت بدین علاوه بر اینکه به کنکورتون ظلم کردین، یه تقلب هم محسوب میشه... حالا برم یه نگاه ریز رو کتاب بندازم، قول میدم این اخرین بار باشه که نگاه میکنم، نداریم 
4_از شنبه شروع میکنم نداریم  چون واااااااااااااقعا اون شنبه هیچوقت نمیرسه  ساعت 11 شب هم یادت اومد درس بخونی، از همون لحظه یه کتاب بردار و بخون.  نگو امشبو بخوابم از فردا!
5_تفریح لااازمه.. اما به اندازه... بنظر من سریال نبینین... چون سریال ذهنتونو ناخوداگاه ممکنه درگیر کنه. ولی سینمایی تو یکی دوساعت کل داستانش تموم میشه میره 
6_ زیاد جلو چشم خانوادتون نباشین  ممکنه بگن تو که همش بیرونی. تو که همین الان رفتی تو اتاقت، یک ساعت خوندی اومدی بیرون؟ (درحالیکه ممکنه 3 ساعت پشت سرهم خونده باشین  )
7_فعلا چیز دیگه ای یادم نیست. ولی اگه یادم اومد ویرایش میزنم 
8_موفق باشین
9_برای ما 99 ای هام دعا کنین 
10_ آهسته و پیوسته بهتر از تند و گسسته ست*

----------


## Khali

> _متشکرم بابت تاپیک آقای mobin_ 
> *حالا درمورد تجربه های خاص!  البته اصلیاش توی همون کامنت اول گفته شده... 
> ولی چندتا مورد ریز هممیگم  (بعضیاشون تجربه ان بعضیاشون تجربه ی دیگران  )*
> *1_ درگیر عشق و عاشقی تو این دوران نشین. یا اگر هستین هم مواظب درس خوندنتون باشین دیگه   تجربه داشتیم که دختره بخاطر عشق و عاشقی 4 بار کنکور داد (با اینکه درسش به شدت خوب بود. ولی خب درگیرش شده بود و نمیخوند  )
> 2_ اگر به حرف دیگران اهمیت میدین و به قولی با " بالای چشمت ابروعه" ناراحت میشین، ارتباطتونو با دیگران کم کنین 
> 3_درگیر تقلب نشین  تو آزمونا! حتی شما 5 دقیقه بیشتر به خودتون وقت بدین علاوه بر اینکه به کنکورتون ظلم کردین، یه تقلب هم محسوب میشه... حالا برم یه نگاه ریز رو کتاب بندازم، قول میدم این اخرین بار باشه که نگاه میکنم، نداریم 
> 4_از شنبه شروع میکنم نداریم  چون واااااااااااااقعا اون شنبه هیچوقت نمیرسه  ساعت 11 شب هم یادت اومد درس بخونی، از همون لحظه یه کتاب بردار و بخون.  نگو امشبو بخوابم از فردا!
> 5_تفریح لااازمه.. اما به اندازه... بنظر من سریال نبینین... چون سریال ذهنتونو ناخوداگاه ممکنه درگیر کنه. ولی سینمایی تو یکی دوساعت کل داستانش تموم میشه میره 
> 6_ زیاد جلو چشم خانوادتون نباشین  ممکنه بگن تو که همش بیرونی. تو که همین الان رفتی تو اتاقت، یک ساعت خوندی اومدی بیرون؟ (درحالیکه ممکنه 3 ساعت پشت سرهم خونده باشین  )
> ...


نوشتی گسسته دوباره برام تداعی شد
غرق شدن در گرداب ۳۸ سوال هندسه و گسسته
۵۰٪ کنکور را تنها در ۸۰ صفحه جمع بندی کنید (لیموشیرین)

----------


## mahdi_artur

> مهدی جان به نظرت آمار قبولی های امسال شبیه کدوم یکی از کنکورهاست از نظر درصد و رتبه ؟
> توی فرم خود اظهاری بچه های قلم چی ، تراز های بالای هفت هزار ، درصد های خیلی خیلی کمی برای خودشون پیش بینی کردند . می‌شه بهشون اعتماد کرد؟


والا من طبق روندی ک رتبه ها طی کردن گفتم شاید یکم بهتر از 97 
ولی دوستان به 95 و 94 خوشبینن (امیدوارم همینطور باشه)
انشالله ک رتبه ها خوب بیاد ، در کل هر سال بدتر شد رتبه ها ولی امسال امید زیادی به متناسب بودن رتبه ها و درصد ها  باهم داریم ، هر چند هر سال سنجش خلافشو ثابت کرد...

----------


## B3hism

> والا من طبق روندی ک رتبه ها طی کردن گفتم شاید یکم بهتر از 97 
> ولی دوستان به 95 و 94 خوشبینن (امیدوارم همینطور باشه)
> انشالله ک رتبه ها خوب بیاد ، در کل هر سال بدتر شد رتبه ها ولی امسال امید زیادی به متناسب بودن رتبه ها و درصد ها  باهم داریم ، هر چند هر سال سنجش خلافشو ثابت کرد...


بعضی از مشاورها می‌گند که با درصد‌های حدود پنجاه می‌شه به رشته های خیلی تاپ فکر کرد . خیلی ها هم مثل علیرضاافشار می‌گند که نتایج مثل کنکور ۹۷ هستش . 
نمی‌دونم چی قراره سرمون بیاد . من میانگین عمومی هام روی هفتاده و میانگین اختصاصی هام روی شصت . دفترچه‌ی اختصاصیم هم صفحه‌ی اول زیست و آخر ریاضی رو نداشت . مراقب احمق بعد از کلی التماسی که بهش کردم ، یک ربع آخر به فکرش رسید از دفترچه‌ی بچه هایی که رفتند ، اون صفحات رو برام بیاره . فقط خدا بخیر کنه ...

----------


## mahdi_artur

> بعضی از مشاورها می‌گند که با درصد‌های حدود پنجاه می‌شه به رشته های خیلی تاپ فکر کرد . خیلی ها هم مثل علیرضاافشار می‌گند که نتایج مثل کنکور ۹۷ هستش . 
> نمی‌دونم چی قراره سرمون بیاد . من میانگین عمومی هام روی هفتاده و میانگین اختصاصی هام روی شصت . دفترچه‌ی اختصاصیم هم صفحه‌ی اول زیست و آخر ریاضی رو نداشت . مراقب احمق بعد از کلی التماسی که بهش کردم ، یک ربع آخر به فکرش رسید از دفترچه‌ی بچه هایی که رفتند ، اون صفحات رو برام بیاره . فقط خدا بخیر کنه ...


زیاد نگران نباشید
درصد برتر ها و ترازای خوب هم پایین بوده 
مثال میزنم
ایشون با میانگین تراز حدود 7200 کانون این درصدارو زدن
الان وقت امید دادن نیست ولی واقعا رتبه ها نبایدم زیاد بدتر از 94 بیاد ولی من بازم یه میانگین از تخمین 94 و 97 به بچه ها میدم (یه حالت خوشبینانه)

----------


## NormaL

> تجربه ی خاص خودمو بخوام بگم: مشروب و سیگار و زید بازی نکنید!:/ مخصوصا زید بازی که وقت ادمو به گاج میده!


مرسی از تجربیات پربارتون :Yahoo (20):

----------

